# Secret Lives of Dogs



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Documentary on dogs in the UK. Dealing with separation anxiety.



> Man's best friend is spending more and more time home alone. Using hidden cameras and a ground-breaking study from the world's leading dog scientists, Mark Evans reveals what our dogs get up to while we're out.
> 
> Footage from dozens of homes shows sleepy, active, howling and fretful dogs. Evans investigates what it all means for the 21st-century dog owner


----------

